# Monitorsignal switchen/splitten



## Lil-rich (13. Juli 2008)

Hey,

ich stehe vor einem Problem, das ich mangels Fachwissen nicht lösen kann ^^ Hab mich noch nie mit Splitting/Switching des Signals befasst und brauche daher Hilfe...

Ich habe eine GraKa mit 2 Ausgängen. Daran will ich 4 Monitore und einen Fernseher anschließen. (ich weiß, ich bin verrückt ). Dabei sollen je 2 Monitore im DUAL-Modus laufen. Der Fernseher soll optional (mit Switch) die 2 sekundären Monitore ersetzen.
Da meine Erklärkünste nicht die besten sind, hier nochmal ein Bild vom gewünschten Schaltkreis:

http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/188/schaltbildju1.jpg

Nun die Frage:
Welche Teile brauche ich dafür ? Wäre super, wenn da auch direkt jemand einen Link hätte 
Ist es überhaupt möglich das Monitorsignal von einem Anschluss auf 2 Monitore zu verteilen ? Also ich will nicht, dass auf jedem Monitor das gleiche zu sehen ist, sondern auf jeden Monitor "das halbe Bild". Ich hoffe man kann einigermaßen verstehen was ich meine ^^

Danke schonmal !


----------



## VolkerJuergen (13. Juli 2008)

Zum Aufsplitten von einem Videosignal auf 2 Monitore (also Bild splitten links und rechts) brauchst du das hier: Matrox DualHead2Go
Um das Bild auf 3 Monitore zu Splitten (links,mitte,rechts) kann man noch den hier benutzten: Matrox TribleHead2Go


----------



## Lil-rich (13. Juli 2008)

Ah, danke, das hat mir geholfen 

Und gibts da auch einen Switch für 2 Monitore an einem Computer ? Weil bei Ebay hab ich zB nur "2 Computer an einem Monitor" gesehen. Ich brauchs aber ja andersrum ^^ Und zwar nicht dauerhaft, sondern mit Schalter wenns geht.

Hat da zufällig jemand nen Namen/Link ?


----------



## _Lupo_ (13. Juli 2008)

Ich denke das könnte das richtige sein, wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstehe:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a209752.html


----------



## chmee (13. Juli 2008)

Die Aufgabe, Ein Bild auf 2 Monitore zu verteilen ( also geteilt, nicht gedoppelt ) ist nicht einfach und wird nur mit teureren Geräten von zB Extron bewerkstelligt. Warum ? Weil das Signal komplett zerlegt werden muss, in andere Signale umgewerkelt und dann wieder mit Steuersignalen belegt, da müssen n paar Signalprozessoren ganz schön für schuften.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Ausserdem wird mir der Sinn der Teilung nicht klar, da die Bildverhältnisse komplett unterschiedlich sind bzw. flalsch wären.


----------



## Lil-rich (13. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich brauche einen Umschalter, einen ganz simplen Umschalter ^^

Ich hab einen Fernseher und einen Monitor. Von da geht je ein Kabel zum PC. Am PC habe ich (angenommen) nur einen Video-Ausgang. Damit ich nicht immer die Kabel umstecken muss, will ich einen Schalter da dran haben


----------



## chmee (20. Juli 2008)

Erstmal nehme ich nicht an, dass (D)ein PC nur einen Videoausgang hat, zudem ist ein Videosignal (FBAS oder SVideo) wiederum nur mit einem Scanconverter/Scaler zu einem Monitorsignal umwandelbar. Weiterhin ist mir der Umschalter ein Rätsel, es können beide Geräte an einem Splitter angeschlossen sein, und wenn Du das Signal auf einem der Monitore nicht sehen willst, schaltest Du ihn einfach aus. Hier bekommst Du Standardgeräte der PC/Videotechnik und Du suchst Dir aus, was Dir helfen könnte:

VGA Splitter - http://www.protelo.de/epages/614076...&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&Locale=de_DE oder http://www.ute.de/video/splitter/videosplitter/vs94.php
DVI - Splitter -  http://www.trend24.com/DS812F.htm
Video to VGA - Scanconverter - http://www.kramerelectronics.ch/kra...&l=1&d=&m=&mm=&f=&p=10002&productindex=VP-412
etc.

Links zu Produzenten solcher Profi-Geräte :
http://www.extron.de/product/prodtype06.aspx
http://www.kramerelectronics.com/products/?group=7
http://video.folsom.com/products/
http://www.komtech.de/Produkte/Produkte.htm 

mfg chmee


----------

